# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Guz, pryszcz na penisie

## PoCoMiNick?

Witam, mam 14lat i mam poważny problem, ponieważ dzisiaj podczas mycia zauważyłem czerwoną "górkę" na penisie, nie wiem jak to opisać przypomina pryszcza, guza lub coś w tym stylu i ma mały biały czubek. Po dotknięciu trochę boli, i znajduję się zaraz jak się zaczyna pesnis (Od dołu, nie pod żołędziem, tylko nad jądrami) . Piszę tutaj bo nie wiem co z tym zrobić... Do rodziców to mi się za bardzo nie widzi iść z tym problemem. Dodam jeszcze że czasami trochę swędzi.

----------


## Krzysztof

Jeśli zmiana skórna jest pojedyncza, bolesna i ma biały czubek najprawdopodobniej wynika z zakażenia bakteryjnego. Powinieneś dbać o higienę tych okolic, nie manipulować przy pryszczu, nie próbować go wyciskać, przemywać go rivanolem lub smarować pastą cynkową. Pamiętaj, że najbezpieczniejszym rozwiązaniem w takich sytuacjach jest wizyta u lekarza. Pozdrawiam

----------


## PoCoMiNick?

Co do higieny to jej przestrzegam, myję się prawie codziennie. Czyli mam rozumieć że mam nic z tym nie robić? samo zniknie? Bo trochę poczytałem w internecie i dowiedziałem się że może być spowodowane dojrzewaniem, czy to prawda?

----------


## Krzysztof

Zmiany ropne w okolicy narządów płciowych nie są normalnym objawem dojrzewania, lecz dojrzewanie w związku ze zwiększającym się poziomem testosteronu we krwi może sprzyjać przetłuszczaniu skóry i różnego rodzaju zmianom, takim jak trądzik czy zakażenia, stąd Twój pryszcz może być pośrednio z tym związany. Zmiana może zniknąć sama, jednak jeśliby powiększała się lub była uciążliwa, rozważ wizytę u lekarza. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

